

Ask HN: How to start an LLC on H1B - hn_throwaway

I am a good programmer with a well paying programming job at a hot technology company on the west coast. Hailing from a 3rd world country with a master's degree from US, I work here on a H1B visa.<p>In near future, I want to start my own company. Currently, I want to write some mobile apps and sell them online. However, my employer is not very friendly with such policies and having side projects officially may hurt my chances of getting promoted at work.<p>To fix this I came with the following solution:<p>Start a LLC in US under a cousin's name(a homemaker and US citizen) and sell apps under that LLC's name. I will run the company under her name. Once I decide to go full time on the startup, I am planning to have an arrangement so that I can buy back the company for a nominal amount.<p>Is this a good approach? Also is this legal? Are there better approaches?<p>TIA.<p>PS: I hope people will understand the reason for posting this under a throwaway account.
======
hrasm
You really should be consulting with a good lawyer who specialises in this
line. You will get a clear idea on what is legal and what is not. You also
want to make sure the IRS is happy with whatever arrangements you come up
with.

------
ksolanki
Below are my ideas. Not a legal advice.

 _Is this a good approach?_

Depends.

 _Also is this legal?_

Probably not. To totally legally work for the LLC you need to apply for and
get another H1B. Of course, it is not illegal if you get another H1B. Consult
a lawyer and preferably set up an Inc, not an LLC.

 _Are there better approaches?_

I know this is far out and you may not want to do it, but if you are really
determined to work on your own apps, you can always work from another country
and still sell apps.

